# Everything I need?



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

So I'm here at work thinking of my grow, and I'm basically wondering what I need to get in prep for harvesting. I know I need jars, paper bags and trimers, but I want to make sure I am ready for every step.  

What's everything I need for a good dry and cure process?


----------



## lovedenugs (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds like u have all the important stuff. u might need something to hang ur buds to dry with, nice dark room, and a fan just to circulate air. other than that marker to mark lids with and u should be completly good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds like you are ready

:aok:


Happy Harvesting

:48:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 10, 2013)

some rubber gloves(latex surgical kinda ones) are handy for not getting sticky hands and you can peel off a little hash at the end for a sample.

good pair of scissors, spring loaded ones might help keep strain down. depends how much youre trimming if it matters or not though.

and an album/movie for a distraction


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sound like yer ready to rock it, man. gj on your harvest.

What did you grow? ...sry forgot 

EDIT: Pineapple Chunk....that sounds yummers


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 2 pairs of Fiskers, latex gloves and am ordering latch top jars. :aok: 

@7greeneyes: I have 3x Pineapple Chunk, 1x Blue Lemon Thai (will finish first) and 5x Blue OG (2 weeks behind the other 4) all in flowering right now. 

4 weeks in on the older four, and 2 weeks in on the younger five.  

Just trying to figure out all that's needed. Like how (what method) I want to do to hang it, then what.. paper bags for a couple days ya? Then Jars for like 2+ weeks, opening 2x a day for 10 minutes a time? 

Do I hang the branches, or cut the nugs and put em on a screen like things? (I've heard / seen of both methods) 

Just a bit conflicted with the end. 

Also, flushing? So does that mean I use my Xnutrients flushing solution for 10-14 days with water and no nutes? I'm sure I could read up more on it, but may as well get some live answers from our local pros :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2013)

I never brown bag mine.  IMO (and this is totally my opinion), I believe that trichs stick to the brown paper.  I don't use screens for the same reason.  I cut into manageable sized branches, trim off the leaves.  Save all the little sugary leaves, and hang to dry.  When dry, they are cut off the branches and jarred.  I burp the jars until the bud is dry enough.

I do not believe in flushing.  You are asking your plants to put on weight and ripen up those trichs.......but you are going to starve them the last 10-14 days of their lives?  Has just never made any sense.  I have never been able to tell the difference in the taste of bud that is flushed and that that is not.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2013)

:yeahthat: 

I fert with the FFTigerBloom, ChaChing, FFBigBloom, and molasses up till two weeks from the pull date then just use FFbig bloom and molasses and man I can tell you it def makes a difference in yield.

If I were to ballpark quantify, (and this is just from my own trial and error) I'd have to say a good 25-35% yield increase.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Firstly, thanks for checking in you two!! :aok: 

Secondly... ok no brown bag, just hang, then trim and into jars.. burp daily for a couple weeks... easy enough  

So I will just keep using Micro + Bloom + Amino Blast + Bloombastic up until chop? Should I just bring this flushing solution back to the hydro store then? :confused2:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 10, 2013)

What are directions on flushing bottle?
I know super natural nutrients has a flush product (but no experience w using it)
The bottle says mix at whatever, water until run off occurs, come back 20 min later and water with just normal water until runoff. Harvest next day.

So with this product i would guess you don't starve them for a week but apparently do flush.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

> *Flushing Solution is designed to flush away fertilizer salts and residues that accumulate in a plants stems, leaves, flowers and buds.  Your crops will be healthier and cleaner.*
> 
> Soil/Coco/Other Medium -
> 1. Use at a rate of 15ml per gallon. Do not use any other supplements or nutrients.
> ...



That's from the Xnutrients website. 

Seems I do it twice? :confused2: So seems, the last 2 days I can do this, then on the 3rd day .. harvest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump for more thoughts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2013)

only thing I flush...is the toilet

as you get more and more grow down...you will find ways that work for you better...you have mant ideas and ways people Harvest...You will be fine...enjoy..
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2013)

I am organic so i don't flush. Sounds like your good to go. There are some great reads about curing. A lot depends on the relative humidity in your home. My are is very dry, so i run the risk of drying too quickly.  I hang the branches for 4 days when the outside feels dry. Then i jar and burp and cure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, RH doesn't ever seem to drop below 50-45%. 


Cheers for checking in you two! :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 13, 2013)

Leave buds on the stems, two reasons. 1. It gives you something to hang from, 2. The stems hold a lot of moisture that you want to slowly wick down into the buds to slow the drying process.

If you dry too quickly, you risk trapping the chlorophyll into the buds, creating a hay or grassy smell and taste.

I like to try to stretch the drying process to approx two weeks, but never less than one week. Then I go straight into jars, and burp twice a day for 1 week, then once a day for another week at a minimum. Any curing beyond this is strictly personal prefferance I like to cure for a month, then the buds smoke really well, and taste smooth no harshness at all.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey, thanks a lot HighBrix for heading into the thread and contributing! :aok: 

I was going to hang the branches for about 5 days.. so I'll extend that to 7+ depending, and then I'll clip it up and jar it up and burp etc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2013)

:ciao:


Sodid I miss the Harvest Date?..I just took a few more down

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 14, 2013)

Grats 4u!! :aok: 

Naw, you didn't miss any harvest. I have 3-4 weeks more till I pull 1 - 2 of them, and another 5-6+ for 2 others... as well as another 5-6 for 5x others.


----------

